# BBWs Only -Hairstyles and how men act towards you-Do they play a role in attraction?



## KittyKitten (May 25, 2010)

Have you ladies seen a difference on how you are treated or approached by men based on your hairstyle? I'm not talking about messed up hair like you woke up from bed, but regular styles. 


My hair is naturally black, thick, and long but I like to play with color and change up my styles including addition of hair pieces.

I have noticed when my hair was dark and wavy like this:

http://www.misswigs.com/image/product/130/130-FreeTress-LongIsland-Girl-1.jpg

I had more guys approaching me and acting sweet.

When my hair was in spiral curls, I also received lots of male attention. 

When I had this golden color and style:

https://www.bhowigs.com/shop/files/master/d_1933.jpg

I got less male attention.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 25, 2010)

That's interesting indeed. I have naturally very thick and curly hair. I've spent my whole life finding ways to make it straight lol. I feel more confident when my hair is straight, I have no idea why, but every now and then I like to mix it up with curls. I find that I get more male attention when its long and straight also. IDK why this is. I once remember reading something on a website dedicated to curly haired girls, and there was a show years ago with a love coach on it and it was called 'You want to date a millionaire' or something like that. Anyway the love coach proceeded to tell all the girls with curly hair to get hold of a flat Iron and make sure your hair is straight at all times, because NO GUY wants a girl with curly hair. They want a girl with straight hair so they can run their fingers through it, or some absurd statement along those lines. Well needless to say the curly haired community was PISSED about this statement. But I have often wondered if there was some truth behind what she said.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 25, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> That's interesting indeed. I have naturally very thick and curly hair. I've spent my whole life finding ways to make it straight lol. I feel more confident when my hair is straight, I have no idea why, but every now and then I like to mix it up with curls. I find that I get more male attention when its long and straight also. IDK why this is. I once remember reading something on a website dedicated to curly haired girls, and there was a show years ago with a love coach on it and it was called 'You want to date a millionaire' or something like that. Anyway the love coach proceeded to tell all the girls with curly hair to get hold of a flat Iron and make sure your hair is straight at all times, because NO GUY wants a girl with curly hair. They want a girl with straight hair so they can run their fingers through it, or some absurd statement along those lines. Well needless to say the curly haired community was PISSED about this statement. But I have often wondered if there was some truth behind what she said.



Wow, I guess it depends on the person. But you look beautiful either way.

People say I look sexy with curly or wavy hairstyles because it highlights the sparks in my eye and gives me spunk. I felt boring with straight hair and I felt it didn't highlight the bone structure of my face.
Another silly thing, I have a caramel skin tone and when my hair is curly, alot of guys say I look 'exotic from the Caribbean islands or Brazil'. It's strange. Maybe it's that mysticism that attracts guys to me when my hair is curly. 

I go weak for guys with curly hair/afros! Curly hair is sexy and cool. And I got more attention when my hair was dark than when I highlighted it auburn like in that second pic. But that's probably because women of color tend to look better with dark hair.


----------



## Saoirse (May 25, 2010)

My hair has been all different lengths (including shaved!) and pretty much every color of the rainbow... but guys still call me a dirty hippie.


----------



## Micara (May 25, 2010)

Not that I've had a ton of opportunity to judge this, but I think guys are the most flirty with me when I wear my hair long. It's currently about 2 inches above my waist and curly (it's too much hassle trying to straighten it in an Illinois summer) and I've noticed more guys talking to me than when I had it in one of those short angled 'dos. Of course, it could be because I feel more confident when I have long hair- it hides the back of my neck and my ears, which I don't like, and I also like to toss it around sometimes. LOL

Also I think I am flirted with more when my hair is a normal color than when I had it one of my rainbow colors.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 25, 2010)

I'm also pretty limited in my exploration of this phenomenon...but for my one contribution, I'll say that I find guys more flirtatious when I wear my hair down than when I wear it up. (But whether it's because they genuinely like it better, or because I usually feel sexier when it's down, is pretty much impossible to determine.)


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 25, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> My hair has been all different lengths (including shaved!) and pretty much every color of the rainbow... but guys still call me a dirty hippie.



Well, I certainly hope they call you a dirty hippie with obvious desire in their eyes! :happy:


----------



## Saoirse (May 25, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Well, I certainly hope they call you a dirty hippie with obvious desire in their eyes! :happy:



yes, that's happened quite a few times!


----------



## aocutiepi (May 25, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I have naturally very thick and curly hair. I've spent my whole life finding ways to make it straight lol. I feel more confident when my hair is straight, I have no idea why, but every now and then I like to mix it up with curls.




I have the exact opposite problem! My hair is naturally stick straight. Those little ladies at the mall kiosks come up to me and ask what I use to straighten my hair and are always shocked to hear, "Nothing. I rarely even blow-dry it." I always feel more confident when I hot roll my hair and have big bouncy curls. Maybe the saying about wanting what you can't have is true, lol.

As to the main question, my hair has been shoulder length or longer since I was thirteen because I can't stand short hair with my face shape. I've had it light ash blonde, my natural medium blonde, light brown, chocolate brown, auburn, and strawberry blonde. (Changing my hair color is a bit of an obsession for me.) Thankfully, my complexion works wonderfully for all of those shades so it never looks unnatural... the compliments on my red hair from women were non-stop and they were always shocked to discover it wasn't real. Men, on the other hand, seem to like me best as a blonde or lighter brunette. And they didn't seem to care so much when I curled my hair versus wore it naturally... they loved the dolled up look with curls and also loved it straight. 

Only women like the awful perm my new stylist talked me into. It's horrid but thankfully my straight-doesn't-hold-anything hair is letting it fall out quickly.


----------



## Tracii (May 26, 2010)

Interesting topic but I have no idea why men do anything!


----------



## crazygood (May 26, 2010)

I have thick, brown, bone-straight hair. When it's long I can't do anything with it because it's so heavy. I seem to end up wearing it in a ponytail most of the time to keep it off my neck and face. I prefer my hair very short because it's comfortable and low-maintenance, but I do notice a significant drop in male attention whenever I get a haircut. Based on my interactions with guys before and after, I've come to think it's because many men associate long hair with femininity and passiveness and short hair with masculine characteristics like aggressiveness. I'm equally aggressive and generally unladylikebatting either way, but it seems like guys are willing to overlook my personality as long as my hair is long and my shirt is low-cut.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 26, 2010)

crazygood said:


> I have thick, brown, bone-straight hair. When it's long I can't do anything with it because it's so heavy. I seem to end up wearing it in a ponytail most of the time to keep it off my neck and face. I prefer my hair very short because it's comfortable and low-maintenance, but I do notice a significant drop in male attention whenever I get a haircut. Based on my interactions with guys before and after, I've come to think it's because many men associate long hair with femininity and passiveness and short hair with masculine characteristics like aggressiveness. I'm equally aggressive and generally unladylikebatting either way, but it seems like guys are willing to overlook my personality as long as my hair is long and my shirt is low-cut.



But one of the first things they do in those makeover shows like What Not to Wear is chop up some lady's hair. Amber Rose has a shaved head and dudes go crazy for her. I think it's how your hair fits your face and its features as well as body--that's another important factor. Some women look overwhelmed with long hair while others don't look as good with short hair.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 26, 2010)

I've had natural hair going on 5 years and have been loc'd for about 2.5. I have never lacked attention from men, but have noticed I get more now than I did when my hair was relaxed. Maybe it's because I exude more confidence now and I feel prettier with natural hair or maybe it's because the way I wear my hair is "me". Dunno. Either way, it doesn't matter since they are all barking up the wrong tree. 

FWIW, my hair is very dark brown, super thick and full and cottony soft. I think the only time I noticed I didn't get as much attention was when my locs were in their baby stage and my hair was very very short. Now though I get glances, approving stares and come ons from men and women alike.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 26, 2010)

My husband is very vocal about his preference for long hair. He would never tell me to grow my hair out because he's not that kind of guy. He often comments when an actress who had short hair for years grows it out, he gets all happy and says she looks much better.
I am someone who has gone through life with little/no attention from men so i only go off of what hubby likes. (serous here, i have been flirted with maybe 5 times in my life) He said i look cute with above shoulder length hair but he likes it longer. i like my hair longer because it's easier to throw into a bun or ponytail.


----------



## PhatChk (May 26, 2010)

My thing is that every time I tell a guy I am going to cut my hair they freak. To the point the even bargain with me. I had my hair in every way. Short, long, blond, red, brunette and now black. My natural hair is very curly. But i do not look good with curly hair because it never takes the Gel and it always ends up looking like an afro. So to me the best is to blow dry and flat iron. I got compliments when I cut my hair last summer but mostly girls. All the boys said it looked pretty but thats about it. However, they always said "you should let it grow". This really makes me wonder whats with boys and long hair?


----------



## KittyKitten (May 26, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> I've had natural hair going on 5 years and have been loc'd for about 2.5. I have never lacked attention from men, but have noticed I get more now than I did when my hair was relaxed. Maybe it's because I exude more confidence now and I feel prettier with natural hair or maybe it's because the way I wear my hair is "me". Dunno. Either way, it doesn't matter since they are all barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> FWIW, my hair is very dark brown, super thick and full and cottony soft. I think the only time I noticed I didn't get as much attention was when my locs were in their baby stage and my hair was very very short. Now though I get glances, approving stares and come ons from men and women alike.



Cool, when I had my hair in an afro, I got lots of stares and it seems that my boyfriends loved it.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 26, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> This really makes me wonder whats with boys and long hair?



Yeah, what's with that? I noticed in women's magazines, they love showcasing the cute, short cuts. But I keep hearing that men go wild for long hair. My hair is past shoulder length and I don't want to cut it.


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2010)

Well, as a fat woman....oh....oops.

carry on!:bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (May 26, 2010)

Another one is how women's magazines tell them to minimize or de-emphasize large breasts with certain clothing, but men believe otherwise, lol. I go with the men, large breasts should never be minimized


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Well, as a fat woman....oh....oops.
> 
> carry on!:bow:


go ahead, what were you going to say? i'm curious about your experience.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 26, 2010)

The men I have had the pleasure to date, are too busy staring at my shelf booty to notice my hair color, or length..not to mention eyes and smile, etc.

I once closed my eyes and asked they guy I was on a date with "What color are my eyes?" He said, "OMG I can't believe you are asking me that. They are the most beautiful shade of blue. Did you think I wouldn't notice? " I opened my eyes and said "Obviously you didn't, cos they are green. Now stop looking at my ass and pay attention to the rest of me." and he did.


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I once closed my eyes and asked they guy I was on a date with "What color are my eyes?" He said, "OMG I can't believe you are asking me that. They are the most beautiful shade of blue. Did you think I wouldn't notice? " I opened my eyes and said "Obviously you didn't, cos they are green.



haha. I had the reverse--spent days with someone then asked (here's a tip: never ask!). His answer: green. Real answer? BLUE. 

Ah well. I think it's probably a mistake to base someone's level of interest (or attentiveness) in you on something like noticing eye color. Other things are more important...even if we DO wish they'd get it right.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 27, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> This really makes me wonder whats with boys and long hair?



I think it may be historical. If you look at photographs from the nineteenth century, the women are always wearing their hair up. Always. The custom was that you wore your hair up in public, and you only let it down for your husband (or lover). So this may be why it's acquired a sexual connotation. Incidentally, the ancient Romans followed the same practice, for whatever that's worth. I notice that a lot of women with long hair have it cut after they marry -- usually as soon as they return from the honeymoon -- and keep it short thereafter.


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I notice that a lot of women with long hair have it cut after they marry -- usually as soon as they return from the honeymoon -- and keep it short thereafter.



Do you find that to be true currently? I've never once seen it in any of my friends or acquaintances. Sometimes a new mother will cut long hair, perhaps b/c babies grab whatever they can! I'm not sure I entirely buy your idea which sounds a lot like: women use long hair to trap/get a man...

Long hair is a staple in the judeo-christian tradition. Hair being a woman's 'crowning glory' as said in the (i think) bible. So you kept it long, but pinned it up for the sake of practicality and safety (only very recently have some of the women of the world no longer needed to bend over the fire, plant in the fields or wash clothes in the river). And yes--when you let it down, only your intimates saw it, but that's b/c you did it at home. And, pinning your hair up affords a woman a whole new set of limitless styles.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (May 27, 2010)

Yes I do.
I recently cut my hair really short, and I have notice that I get MORE attention, but that's not because of my hair it's because of the way, I carry myself. The men I have known in my life naturally like long hair, but let's face it you can be bald and attract a man if you have the confidence to carry it well! However that's just my opinion


----------



## rollhandler (May 30, 2010)

I believe that it has less to do with style or color but how a particular person looks in that style or color that makes the difference. Yes I do believe that a woman in a particular style or color of hair will make a difference in how much attention she gets but it has to compliment her natural beauty. Not all women look good as blondes, or look better in curls rather than straight, and some yet look better in short rather than long hair. Studies have shown that some hair lengths and colors do attract more male attention than others, although I still maintain that not all women will look good in those styles and colors.
Rollhandler


----------



## goofy girl (May 31, 2010)

I'd say it's how YOU feel in that particular hairstyle. If you feel really great and you're giving off a good, happy, and confident vibe, then guys (or girls) are going to approach you.


----------



## Vespertine (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys seemed to really, really like my mohawk. And surely I carried myself in a certain way while rocking that. I had short/medium length blonde w/ bright red streaks for awhile, that seemed to attract a lot too, and I was also really happy with that style. I've gotten hit on in my worst hair phases too...growing out a mohawk, forget it, I hated my hair for over a year. I've had guys tell me they like the long natural look I have now, but its not quite the number getter these others were, though I am more reserved now also.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jun 3, 2010)

Mine is naturally auburn... I had it my natural color for about 4 years...not an eye batted in my direction. I'm dead serious lol. Then I chopped it, spiked it, dyed it blue-black and all of a sudden I have guys telling me how sexy my hair is, how great I look, how hot I am confused: ). 

For years I heard "guys like long hair" so I had it ultra long. Down to my butt. No attention whatsoever. I cut it when I was 19 and then whoooosh!Attention!

I've met a few guys online who were like "Well, I like longer hair, it's a shame yours is so short would you grow it for me?" Hell-to-the-NO! It's my head, I gotta deal with the rat's nest of tangles and all that other crap, not you lol. But then we met in person and they had a totally different opinion! They LOVED the short look, the spikes, etc. I had one tell me it was cute and looked like a duck's ass lol. But I definitely get more positive attention with shorter/darker hair. *shrug*


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jun 3, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I'd say it's how YOU feel in that particular hairstyle. If you feel really great and you're giving off a good, happy, and confident vibe, then guys (or girls) are going to approach you.



I agree with you!


----------



## zosimos (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently read a book on evolutionary psychology which said that men are genetically programmed to find woman's long hair to be attractive, because it is a very good indicator of long-term health. Nutritional deficiency and illness are readily reflected in the quality of hair, so our troglodytic male ancestors, seeing a luxurious mane, knew cave-girl over there had been healthy and flourishing for quite a while. Hopefully she was also fat. This would seem to go along with the sort of deep, elemental attraction I feel to long hair.


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2010)

A good haircut is sexy as hell. People who have a good haircut feel sexy as hell. People who feel sexy are confident and confidence is sexy. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 13, 2010)

I have thick curly hair that is now about 2 inches above my waist and for the past 14 years I've been blow drying it straight a lot. For most of my life I hated having curly hair and so when I straightened it I felt more confident and therefore exuded that confidence and would get far more attention because of it. Oddly enough I've had more boyfriends say they prefer the curls than they do the blow-out. I've only recently (past couple of years) started to leave it curly more often and I get asked out or flirted with irl quite a bit more and almost always, like a huge percentage of the time, the guy will always say something about my hair during any initial conversation. A lot of the time it's an opening line. I guess men just like a woman to stay as natural as possible and in the end men don't really notice the things we notice about ourselves anyways. 
For my own opinion of what's sexy, I feel sexier out of bed, on a date or an outing or in every day life, with my hair straight, but in bed I always feel much more vixenish and sultry with my curls.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 13, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I notice that a lot of women with long hair have it cut after they marry -- usually as soon as they return from the honeymoon -- and keep it short thereafter.



I will NEVER have short hair. Never never never. I got anxiety attacks when I had my first haircut at age 20 and the woman cut it short enough so it hit the middle of my back. I felt naked and cried my eyes out because it was supposed to be just a trim of a couple inches (was 3 inches past my rear beforehand). I didn't feel normal for a long time, I felt hideous. My length will not be going anywhere anytime soon.



goofy girl said:


> I'd say it's how YOU feel in that particular hairstyle. If you feel really great and you're giving off a good, happy, and confident vibe, then guys (or girls) are going to approach you.



Bingo.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't feel confident or sexy unless I have short hair. Granted, some men have only found me attractive when I had longer hair... I did NOT feel good about myself. Being short and stout, I felt it made me look even MORE short and wide, which I was not fond of. Having short hair makes me look a little taller and shows my neck, which makes me look taller because I actually have a neck, lol (at 4 foot 9, you'd think otherwise). 

I've had a wide variety of styles and change them up when I feel I want to, and NEVER do a hairstyle to please anyone else but myself. If they hate it, then can look at the next generic hairstyle. No one is forcing them to stare at mine. But typically I get looks either way. even made a guy drive right into a stop sign when I had a mohawk. 

I often have a mohawk and the guys dig it. The guys I tend to like, anyways. Which is all I could care about. But most people can see the difference in my personality between when my hair is on the long side and when my hair is cut short. 

Also, I get hit on way more by women when I have the longer hair. Go figure! lol. 

I think what really helps is that I don't show much skin if any at all. I would wear turtle necks if I could pull it off. I don't show cleavage. Ever. And so with long hair, it practically hides any skin that could have been visible. And with short hair, it shows it off and it's just enough to intrigue, without being too covered up or too revealing. And that's mainly what I think makes me look well kept when I have my short hair.

BTW... my hair right now is 3 inches at the longest section, and going out shopping today, I was approached by 3 guys I used to crush on back in my school days (who back then crushed on me, too). One even managed physical contact after about 4 years of being too shy to even say hello to me. I must be doing something right!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't say that I have ever been attracted to a woman because of her hairstyle. Just not part of the equation.

I have preferences: clean, smells nice, fits the face and the personality...


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

I shall forever be crushing on ladies with short or slightly crazy shoulder length hair.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> I shall forever be crushing on ladies with short or slightly crazy shoulder length hair.



Do you now hear the sound of a thousand scissors springing into action? Look what you've started...


----------



## Shosh (Jun 13, 2010)

Guys definately prefer long hair in general I have found.

I was told not to cut mine. They get all anxious about it.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 13, 2010)

I chopped mine off 2 nights ago. See how the boys react.


----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Do you now hear the sound of a thousand scissors springing into action? Look what you've started...


I'm secretly a lobbyist for the hair gel industry, ssshhh!


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 13, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I chopped mine off 2 nights ago. See how the boys react.



Please post pics soon.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to have long hair and had no trouble finding guys to date. Well I shaved my head over a year ago (lost a bet). I had compliments from guys for how brave I was but no dates. I am starting to grow it back out long in hopes that my more "girlie" hair will help with my dating life.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll be honest, my hair is past shoulder length. One time, I tried on a pixie cut wig at the store (just for fun), and I must admit, it looked cute on my features. But I feel cutting my hair very short would be drastic for me. I'm chicken.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 13, 2010)

Personally, I get a ton of crap from people for my short hair. It's just a little longer than chin-length now, but I still get shit, even from my dad. Actually, he's always pissy after I get a haircut, and the other day after some other... arguing... he actually said to me "you know you're a girl, right?". I get a lot of things like that from my community too, and it's sad. Having short hair doesn't make me trans, or a bull dyke. I just don't like long hair, I think it's uncomfortable and it drives me crazy. That's all, really. I wish I could stand having long hair, because I honestly think things would be a little easier.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'm secretly a lobbyist for the hair gel industry, ssshhh!



I prefer mega hold hairspray myself... aerosol or not.
It's much more waterproof as well.
And gels don't work for mohawks.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry for the double post... but I re-read the thread and saw this late, lol.



Weeze said:


> Personally, I get a ton of crap from people for my short hair. It's just a little longer than chin-length now, but I still get shit, even from my dad. Actually, he's always pissy after I get a haircut, and the other day after some other... arguing... he actually said to me "you know you're a girl, right?". I get a lot of things like that from my community too, and it's sad. Having short hair doesn't make me trans, or a bull dyke. I just don't like long hair, I think it's uncomfortable and it drives me crazy. That's all, really. I wish I could stand having long hair, because I honestly think things would be a little easier.



I really don't like long hair, either. At least, not on my features. I feel the same about having the long hair sometimes, but my family is actually the opposite. For years, I refused to cut my hair short, and my family tried to urge me to do it... saying it was the hair that was keeping my height down. I just didn't want to give them the satisfaction. And now, if my hair goes near my chin or longer, they "joke" about cutting it off in the middle of the night while I'm sleeping. Yet everyone else in society seems to think long hair is most important.

There's certain salons I completely avoid now because I will go in with shoulder length hair and tell them "go nuts and cut it short but wild" and they do something like a chin length pageboy cut **throws up** Or... if not that, they'll just trim 2 inches off and do some thinning and say "I've made it so that you can grow it out a little longer without having much issue with the weight and stuff." It pisses me off when I just told them I wanted it short and effed up. I've walked right out of salons without paying before because of it. If a customer is not satisfied, you have the right to do that, since they've done you a disservice. 

I just don't like the pressure of having to have long hair when I feel I look my best with short hair. Not cool.

Also to note... I have the thickness of 3 heads of hair. It's been proven. Not only are my strands of hair thick, but I have a LOT of strands. You can't see my scalp through my hair, and I need it short so my scalp can breathe properly. It's also way more manageable and doesn't take a crap ton of shampoo or conditioner to keep it nice.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 13, 2010)

My hair is naturally wavey/curly if I have it shorter than shoulder length I have to blow dry and straighten it everyday or I look like a 14 year old. My hair is incredibly thick so even when its short it takes 45 min to blow dry and straighten. I would love to have short hair but it just doesn't really work for me. I just can not put that much heat on my hair on a daily basis. I also do not color my hair anymore b/c my hair is very chemical resident and grows way to fast (about 1/2 in every month) to keep up with. 

I usually have very long hair down to the small of my back. Recently I cut it and its about 3 in below my shoulders. I think I am going to keep the length but add some more choppy layers to it. 

I get attention either way but it usually has to do with the way I have my hair styled. I like to play with my hairstyles so its always different. Much easier to work with now that it is shorter. With the very long hair it limited me to what I could do as far as styling my hair goes. As far as when I just leave my hair down and natural I got more attention with the longer hair in those cases.

Confidence is a major factor to. If you are confident and you love the way look and that includes the way your hair looks others pick up on that.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 13, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Personally, I get a ton of crap from people for my short hair. It's just a little longer than chin-length now, but I still get shit, even from my dad. Actually, he's always pissy after I get a haircut, and the other day after some other... arguing... he actually said to me "you know you're a girl, right?". I get a lot of things like that from my community too, and it's sad. Having short hair doesn't make me trans, or a bull dyke. I just don't like long hair, I think it's uncomfortable and it drives me crazy. That's all, really. I wish I could stand having long hair, because I honestly think things would be a little easier.



This is way sad and Im sorry you've had to put up with it. A few years ago I cut my hair super short and used to faux hawk it. My mom used to call me "dyke" all the time. She was joking around, but Im pretty sure that deep down she thought I was nuts.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 13, 2010)

My boyfriend hates when I mess around with my hair color and cut. Right now, its auburn (but not purple-y auburn) and right at my shoulders with layers. I let my friend who's in cosmetology school play around with my hair. She gets practice and I get free hair cuts/ coloring done. Niceeee. I noticed the guys at work are approving of the hair too....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2010)

My bf keeps making subtle comments about how he likes to grab handfuls of my hair.....as in he would like it longer.

He commented yesterday about how happy it made him when I told my hairdresser to leave the length because I am considering growing it out


----------



## Shosh (Jun 13, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My bf keeps making subtle comments about how he likes to grab handfuls of my hair.....as in he would like it longer.
> 
> He commented yesterday about how happy it made him when I told my hairdresser to leave the length because I am considering growing it out



Yes, guys love long hair. Like it or not, it is just that way.

You look pretty either way though C.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 14, 2010)

The most attention getting hairstyle I ever had was when it was just above my waist in length, no layers, straight bangs, the natural straight texture, and dyed a dark burgundy auburn color. I think it was the combination of unusually long length and a color that was unusual but not blatantly unnatural that caught peoples' eyes. Not just men, but women too. 

Funny, men would compliment my hair in general. They'd say I like your hair, or your hair is pretty. Women would always say they liked the *color* and ask if it was chemical or henna, and then whether it was drugstore or salon, and a few even wanted to know which salon and colorist. 

I loved that color but it was really expensive to maintain and after my colorist retired I just decided to let it grow out so one day I can start over by dyeing it myself at home with semi permanent chemical color or a plant based color. 

Tracy


----------



## sarie (Jun 16, 2010)

i have had the same hair style for the majority of my life, long (around my elbows) and straight. i received literally no attention from men when i was rocking my natural colour - blonde. about five years ago i went from blonde to black and started to get noticed a bit more - probably just because there was so much of it, and it was black! to take it up a notch, i cut visor bangs about a year ago and i get a lot of comments about my hair, mostly asking if it's 'mine' or if it's a wig. ha. when i went from light to dark, i felt a bit more comfortable in my skin and felt slightly more confident in my physical appearance so this could absolutely have something to do with it. 

im very interested in hair styles/colours and have quite a few stylist friends so i am around it quite a bit. i think that it is common for men to go through phases of being attracted to shorter styles and then longer styles. i suppose i just need to hang with the long hair appreciators as i have no plans of cutting my mane/security blanket! yay hair!


----------



## pinkylou (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm, for me I prefer my hair at a mid to long length, and was told by an FA that theres nothing he likes better than seeing a lady with a plumpcious butt and long hair, so Im ever hopeful!


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 16, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Another one is how women's magazines tell them to minimize or de-emphasize large breasts with certain clothing, but men believe otherwise, lol. I go with the men, large breasts should never be minimized



i agree. maximize the maximum!


hmm i like very short and mid length hair. when its very short i feel sassy. i was thinking seriously about having it hacked off again. when its a bit longer it gives me a softer more romantic look. i like both and its always hard to decide what to do when i get a haircut. i try not to pay too much attention to what guys like. i'm trying to concentrate on making myself happy for the most part. i don't really function well under prescriptions to look a certain way. its all about just expressing who i am at the moment. if i feel good about me i hope someone else will like that as well.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 21, 2010)

Amber Rose, this woman is bald but gorgeous. That is hard to pull off.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 22, 2010)

I personally feel like I can pull off the bald look. And have been told to go pretty muc that short. The hard part about it is needing to put makeup on every time I go out. My brother is fat too and we look like twins. Though, since he's about 70 lbs or so lighter than me, we don't look alike in size now. We did before. I used to steal his clothes all the time. 

Butback to topic... If I had the time to always do my makeup before going out, I probably would do Amber's cut... Which isn't exactly bald but damn near close to it. She dyes it platinum blonde.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 22, 2010)

I loved it when I was bald but it seems like the guys didn't. That's why I am growing it back out so I have more "girlie" hair.


----------



## Cors (Jun 22, 2010)

I have long, black fine Asian hair that can't hold a curl. I tried a bunch of different hairstyles, bangs, colours, shaved sides, almost bald, red mohawk, conventional boyish short hair and also used to dress more androgynously. I never had a shortage of male attention, but now I get a lot of comments from straight men about how I look so much more "feminine", "straight" and "typically Asian" with my current hairstyle - very annoying!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 22, 2010)

This is just my own observation, and your mileage may vary, but I've noticed that my working-class friends are almost obsessed with long hair on women: they drool over it, are very vocal about their preferences, and go into a tailspin if their wives or girlfriends so much as trim their split ends. My middle-class friends, on the other hand, don't seem to care very much -- or maybe they just don't talk about it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is just my own observation, and your mileage may vary, but I've noticed that my working-class friends are almost obsessed with long hair on women: they drool over it, are very vocal about their preferences, and go into a tailspin if their wives or girlfriends so much as trim their split ends. My middle-class friends, on the other hand, don't seem to care very much -- or maybe they just don't talk about it.



That is interesting. I remember the preppy girls in my high school having shorter hair (less than shoulder length). I don't know what that is about.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 27, 2010)

BUMP.

I'm looking to get my hair cut a lot shorter, but I'd be lying if I said the biggest thing holding me back wasn't the way it'd make other people react. IT IS SO FRUSTRATING. I hate that women with short hair have such a hard time being viewed as feminine.


----------



## Tad (Sep 27, 2010)

Weeze said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I'm looking to get my hair cut a lot shorter, but I'd be lying if I said the biggest thing holding me back wasn't the way it'd make other people react. IT IS SO FRUSTRATING. I hate that women with short hair have such a hard time being viewed as feminine.



I've probably said most of this in this thread before, but I'm too lazy to go back and look  I think short hair can look great on almost anyone, and is often much hotter than long hair.

I think maybe part of the appeal comes from mixing up your images? Really, most women are going to look like women unless they work hard at not looking that way. When you have some things that kind of break the usual mold I think it actually makes the viewer work a little harder and notice a little more, and so emphasizes their fundamental femininity. Kind of like Maralyn Monroe's beauty spot just emphasizing the symmetry and classic proportions of her face. 

I guess some people want all the symbols of gender or class or social group or whatever to be congruous, but I think that gets visually boring.

And going from the general to the specific, Weeze, I think you'd totally rock short hair. I'm sure you'd get some slightly stunned reactions, but I bet that soon most people would have a hard time thinking of you in long hair.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2010)

I have always had long hair, even when I get 20 inches chopped off, give me a year and it's "long" again. I have uber thick curly/wavy hair, that is more dishwater blond than brown, and I dye it between 1-3 times a year, I can pull off super light blond dye because my roots don't really show, I do this with light red dye to, but red hair goes dull so fast I get annoyed and prefer to just put in a red semi-perma dye every few years to change things around. 

I guess when my hair is down I get a lot more attention, but maybe it's cause I have this massive forehead :doh: 

I get hands in my hair when it's down, and when this happens I get shivers and goose bumps so fast....  I don't know why, but when I wear my hair down men and sometimes women just wanna....touch it. I hate this, and think it's one of my main reasons I wear it up in a sloppy knot or side pony. 

I cut my own hair or let anyone that's nearby cut it, 'cause I really could care less, but I don't like people touching my head/hair AT ALL! I've only had less around 10(or less) actual haircuts from salons in my life. The whole time I just sit there rigid and tense. 

My Mama grew her hair passed her knees when I was little girl, my Daddy loved it, still does, he complains a lot about her cutting her hair so short now that shes older.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 27, 2010)

Weeze said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I'm looking to get my hair cut a lot shorter, but I'd be lying if I said the biggest thing holding me back wasn't the way it'd make other people react. IT IS SO FRUSTRATING. I hate that women with short hair have such a hard time being viewed as feminine.



I like short hair. It's comfortable, it's convenient, and you can just wash it and go! Long hair seems to require an awful lot of fussing, and I can't help wondering about someone who has nothing better to do than mess with his/her hair. Maybe I'm just not into high-maintenance women, but I wanted you to know you've got at least one vote on your side!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 27, 2010)

oy

dotdotdot


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I like short hair. It's comfortable, it's convenient, and you can just wash it and go! Long hair seems to require an awful lot of fussing, and I can't help wondering about someone who has nothing better to do than mess with his/her hair. Maybe I'm just not into high-maintenance women, but I wanted you to know you've got at least one vote on your side!


 
I wish that were true for me. I do have short hair (slightly above shoulder length right now, which is actually long-ish for me) and it takes at least 40 minutes every day to blowdry, by section, with a round brush. Otherwise, it ends up looking limp and flat in some places, fly-away and curly in others. Definitely not something that I can just wash and let go.


----------



## atf70 (Sep 27, 2010)

Speaking as a male with a particular affinity for hair, I have to say that long, straight hair does nothing for me. And I like short straight hair okay, but I really love short CURLY or wavy hair, and I absolutely adore long, curly hair. Everytime a woman with natural curls straightens them out, I'm disappointed. Seems like everyone wants what they don't have...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 27, 2010)

I've now got my hair in a pixie cut. Not intentional. The woman who did it was a bitch and cut it too much before I could even say anything. I've gotta wait a month for it to grow out (which will be 1 inch) before I can get it done the proper way I intended. If not more! 

I don't get much a difference in reaction from the guys. It's the women who react the most. It's the women who seem to hold the most emotion to it. After all, for most of the women in the world, it's like a shield or a comfort blanket, and to see another woman have practically none makes them think the woman with short hair is vulnerable or some such. 

Truthfully, I do feel unattractive right now, but only because I didn't set out to get this kind of cut at the moment. It's not that it looks bad, just that it's not how I wanted to look.

At least I've finally got wash and wear hair again. No blowdryer, no flat iron, nothing. Unless I want to spike up the middle, of course. So the good part is knowing that I won't have to battle in a never ending war against my hair for quite some time.

I am to go out this Friday with friends. I'll really get to see reactions at that point. I think, though, that the reactions will based more on my weight than my hair.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 27, 2010)

I cut my hair short recently (within the past month or so). I wasn't too thrilled about the results at first and came close to crying about it a few times. I generally don't get a lot of male attention. I just moved to Toronto, and I have had a few men approach me and compliment me which is more than when I lived in Saskatchewan, but some of that could be contributed to the larger population size than the change in hairstyle. 

I went from: 







(it didn't always look that pretty, i had just gotten it styled)
to: 




(a side note, it's shaved shorter in the back than in the front)
and finally dyed it blue/purple: 






I never get compliments from men on my hair, but since dyeing it blue, I've had tons of girls/women approach me to compliment me and ask me about it. 

For girls that are looking to make short hair feel more feminine, I've found myself using hair clips and combs. 

As for guys always liking long hair, my boyfriend prefers short hair on women.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 27, 2010)

My hair has pretty much been above shoulder length most of my life. For the past 20 years, it's usually been a chin-length or slightly longer bob, sometimes with bangs, sometimes without. I've occasionally cut it shorter, into a layered semi-bi-level cut, but always ended up growing it out into a bob.

When I was a little kid, I wanted nothing more than long hair. It was the mid-70s, so long straight hair, or "Farrah hair" was the norm. My mom, who is not a patient woman, didn't like spending time helping me comb through my tangles. So she took me to a hairdresser who, in an attempt to please my intimidating mom, cut my hair into a pixie and claimed it was the height of fashion. Never mind how I might have felt about it. My mom has untreated borderline personality disorder, though, so my feelings were naturally not taken into consideration.

From that point forward, my mom kept my hair in short cuts for most of my childhood. By the time I started doing my own hair in 5th and 6th grade, my mom allowed me to grow it a little longer, but always made me pin it off my face. She hated the Veronica Lake-inspired curtain of hair over my right eye that I'd sometimes try to flip into a Farrah wave, because she thought it looked "slutty." (If I did it while wearing lipgloss, that was even "sluttier.") So I spent most of my late elementary and junior high years with straight shoulder-length hair, always pinned off my face. Although it could have been worse. Some of the girls who went to my small private religious junior high had parents who would not allow them to cut their hair at all and dressed them like close cousins to the girls you see in Mormon or LDL communities who are forced to marry 50 year old men at age 14.

Attending public high school in the '80s, the asymmetrical bob was the trendiest thing going, so of course I went as asymmetrical as I could. By 10th grade, I was dyeing it black and teasing it up into a Siouxsie 'do. Which, of course, my mom hated, so I frequently left the house in the mornings with my hair under a hat or hood, a can of Aquanet and my teasing combs in my bag. I'd hide out in the bathroom before school, teasing and spraying my hair. I wasn't the only one, either.

By 11th grade, I'd kind of given up on trying to be noticed, so I grew my hair longer than it had ever been (which was almost to my shoulders), continued to dye it black, and dressed in baggy beige and black sweaters, voluminous, hanging broomstick skirts and oversized t-shirts. If I hadn't been so afraid of my mom smelling smoke on me and having a major freak out, I would have taken up smoking, too. This continued through senior year and into early college, although I started injecting a little more color into my wardrobe and stopped dyeing my hair black.

At some point in early college, I got deeply involved in the feminist movement, decided my hair was a superfluous flirting tool that I only kept around to attract men, and cut it all off, reverting back to the pixie cut I'd had at age 5. That lasted for the greater part of a year, when I finally realized that one could support feminism and still have long hair. So I began the arduous process of growing it out...which I never fully completed. By the time my hair grew past chin-length, I'd be sick of it and cut it again. ...After which I'd love my shorter hair for about two weeks and then want to grow it out again. So I went for a few years like that, cutting it short and growing it out, cutting it short and growing it out...until I finally reached a fragile detante with my hair and decided to generally leave it alone at bob length, sometimes cutting it an inch closer to my chin, sometimes letting it grow a little longer. Sometimes I get bored and have bangs cut...and then get sick of it and grow them out.

I don't think I'm going to grow my hair much longer than it is now, though. It will never get past my shoulders, or even past my collarbone at this point. I like my shorter hair. It suits me and I prefer having it shorter and closer to my face than long and all over the place. My hair is also a little bit fine and semi-wavy, so I find it's easier to manage when it's shorter and mostly all one length. I think I need to thank my mixed-up mom for my feelings about my hair, though, and all those years she kept it short. It's apparently become a part of me, no matter how much I hated it as a child.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 27, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> I cut my hair short recently (within the past month or so). I wasn't too thrilled about the results at first and came close to crying about it a few times. I generally don't get a lot of male attention. I just moved to Toronto, and I have had a few men approach me and compliment me which is more than when I lived in Saskatchewan, but some of that could be contributed to the larger population size than the change in hairstyle.



Deer, I love your hair, longer or shorter. Imho, you have some serious styling skills and know how to make either length work on you. I don't have the patience or skill to style mine (especially on early work days), so I've learned by experience that I can't get too layered or crazy with my cut or I'll never be able to reproduce what the stylist did. ...Yeah, I have hair envy.


----------



## Tania (Sep 28, 2010)

I love your new hair, Raegan! 

I think that when it comes right down to it, there are no near-absolutes when it comes to hair taste - that's pretty much the case with everything. Several people have made excellent points about how certain styles and colors made them _feel_ great/more like themselves, which in turn made others take positive notice of their resulting confidence. I think that's the bottom line. 

I think we have a pretty good idea of what suits our personalities. When we think we look good, other people tend to think we look good.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

I have no idea if my hair style or length appeals to men. The color does but I chose all three based on how I felt about it and if others like it it's really secondary. 

If my guy asked me to consider changing it cos he likes something else I'd give it a shot because it's not a big deal to me and if I don't like it, I'll do what I want anyway.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 28, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> I cut my hair short recently (within the past month or so). I wasn't too thrilled about the results at first and came close to crying about it a few times. *I generally don't get a lot of male attention.* I just moved to Toronto, and I have had a few men approach me and compliment me which is more than when I lived in Saskatchewan, but some of that could be contributed to the larger population size than the change in hairstyle. *snipped*



I would respond in some meaningful way to this thread, but I can't right now because that statement I bolded in DV's post is BLOWING MY MIND.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 28, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I would respond in some meaningful way to this thread, but I can't right now because that statement I bolded in DV's post is BLOWING MY MIND.



Lmao, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## saffronv (Jan 28, 2011)

I have naturally super curly hair. I have noticed that I get way more male attention when I straighten it than when I leave it natural. I've also noticed that when I leave it curly men don't generally touch my hair... perhaps its because they think they will mess up the curls? I dunno.... As for length my hair has been down the the middle of my back for years however you can only tell its that long when it is straight. When it is curly it doesn't even reach my shoulders. I also get a lot of comments like, did you cut your hair? And I have to pull a curl to show it is still the same length.


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jan 28, 2011)

Speaking from a male perspective, I'm really into a womans hair and that aside from her eyes is one the first things I notice. Also, my preference of womens hairstyle's is rather large I suppose. Long, short, straight or curly I tend to like it all. There is just something rather alluring about a womans hair.:blush:


----------



## bonified (Jan 29, 2011)

I am busting hectic copper curls and have tried to fight them and they are stronger than me. I wear my hair up a lot and cant stand product on hair that makes it crunchy. I am having one last go at a full on long head of hair before I get too old & look ridiculous and cant be arsed with the maintenance. I have found the miracle product finally and am on my way to luscious curly no crunch no frizz heaven. 

I do believe tho, that the hair for me, has to be in proportion to the arse. The sleek straight is not for me, the bouncey volumous straight i can do, black made me look like I had a liver issue, blonde def got me more male attention and the apple green beehive got me arrested.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1654163&postcount=9491


----------



## toni (Jan 29, 2011)

I noticed a huge increase of male attention when I went from blonde to very dark brown almost black. 

It is always long and straight.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 13, 2011)

I have short hair, with a shaved coloured side (currently blue and turquoise) and long hair on my right side. My boyfriend loves it, he says its what makes me unique to a lot of other BBWs. I do get quite a lot of attention from it, but usually from old ladies saying "oh, what lovely hair colour you've got dear" lol.

Also I get mistaken for a lesbian quite a lot. Oh well


----------



## fluffyandcute (Feb 16, 2011)

I get compliments from guys about my hair. I tend to wear it short. I keep it colored blonder on top and darker in the back. It is longer on the sides and shorter in the back. I thought most guys like long hair but maybe not todays generation


----------



## Mikaila (Feb 17, 2011)

I tend to get a lot of attention from my hair. My normal color is a lightish brown. I have it down past my hiney. I notice when I keep it frosted and down, I get a ton of people making comments as opposed to just wearing it up in a ponytail. Always seem to get people who wanna touch it or smell it.


----------



## penguin (Feb 17, 2011)

I also get a lot of attention for my hair. I've had people stop me in the street to tell me how much they love it, though I can't say I've had anyone ask me out or want to be with me because of it. I prefer it long, because I feel short hair doesn't suit me, and these new hair products I've got are making me love it more.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 22, 2011)

I get alot of attention because of my hair. It's very long, dark brown and naturally wavy. My hair at this point is about 6 inches past my lower back, partially covering my behind. Now I can't tell if they are staring because of my size or my hair. It gives them a choice I guess. LOL


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Mar 8, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> I get compliments from guys about my hair. I tend to wear it short. I keep it colored blonder on top and darker in the back. It is longer on the sides and shorter in the back. I thought most guys like long hair but maybe not todays generation



You have great hair. I have a major thing for short hair.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had every length possible, and not much difference in attention. I got a lot more male attention when I dyed my hair red. 

They were probably wondering if the carpet matched the drapes.


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 10, 2011)

I keep my hair long, about waist length and no matter how I wear it: half up, up, down, natural(wavy), curled, or staightened...I don't get attention from men in RL so I really can't say if hairstyles play a role in attraction. Online, guys tend to message me more when I have pics of me with my hair in a tousled curly look.


----------



## Pitch (May 7, 2011)

My hair is usually all-around terrible and I don't get male attention at all so...errr.

Waitwaitwait, that's not entirely true. Something about _bangs_ has gotten me a few glances. I got a lot of "oooh interesting" looks when I had A-line bangs I cut in myself. But mostly, I wear my hair pulled back with a bandanna as a headband and remain oblivious and unbothered in public.

Maybe I should bring them back!


----------



## tinkerbell (May 7, 2011)

I don't get attention from guys - I never have! 

But anyway, I recently cut my hair, and have gotten soooo many compliments on it, even when I don't actually style it. I've been lazy in the AM, and have just been putting mousse in it, and letting it air dry, and its curly/wavy. And I've been getting so many compliments from patients at work. 

My husband LOVES my new hair cut. I think he loves that my neck is exposed all the time, and he can kiss it  And I don't have my hair in a pony tail every day anymore either. I had way too much hair!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 7, 2011)

I have pretty eyes and amazing hair and that is about it... My hair is very fine, but because it is naturally curly it looks very full and men who I have been with love it..It is halfway down my back. ....It is a beautiful color thanks to my hair dresser I have had since I was 21 and no one knows it is not my natural color....I get compliments on my hair all of the time. But, it is a pain to take care of and I use very expensive products. 

When I played golf I used to say I was given two things: a natural golf swing and amazing hair and that is it lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 7, 2011)

Deacone said:


> I have short hair, with a shaved coloured side (currently blue and turquoise) and long hair on my right side. My boyfriend loves it, he says its what makes me unique to a lot of other BBWs. I do get quite a lot of attention from it, but usually from old ladies saying "oh, what lovely hair colour you've got dear" lol.
> 
> Also I get mistaken for a lesbian quite a lot. Oh well



Exactly what happens to me, lol. I had shaved a side outta my hair asnd right now it's part black, part greenish blue, and most coments I get are from older ladies who either say short cuts are great (like my grandmother. She calls it "more practical") or say that the colour is interesting and want to know how I managed to put blue in, lol.

All my life I've been asked if I was a lesbian because I have short hair and wear only pants and am one of the guys. I get wayyyyy more female attention, too. I KNOW a lot of it is because of the length of my hair. Back in high school, even, dudes had longer hair than me most of the time, so that's what they believed. Men these days still ask if I'm a lesbian, and when I say no, that I'm just a strong supporter of gay rights, they say "oh, then why have your hair short if you're not a butch lesbian?" :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, I rely quite a lot on my hair to look attractive. It's kind of deceptive, because like most people my face is a different shape when it's framed by hair. I wear it up for work and days that are just too hot/wet, but it doesn't suit me (or so I feel).

Saying that, it depends on how you interpret attractive. Having my hair down probably looks sexier, but I get warmer responses with my hair up. I think I must look friendlier/more open in expression when it's up. Sweet rather than sexy, which is more approachable.


----------



## herin (May 7, 2011)

My hair is a dark, reddish brown (currently) and is very fine. It can be curly or straight, depending on how much effort I want to put into it. It used to be very short and I loved it, but I am growing it out and while its still short - at my neckline - I feel like I have more options with it.


----------



## asmiletoday (May 7, 2011)

I dye my hair all the time. I am naturally light blonde, but I've had black and various shades of brown and red. I don't think the frequency of getting hit on changes much but the type of guys that respond to it are different.


----------



## Latte (May 14, 2011)

I have waist length espresso colored curls and a TON of hair. I get auburn highlights put in and I've noticed that I get more attention when it's down than when it's up. "Attention" being curious looks more than anyone talking to me. I NEVER get approached.


----------



## anneblithe (Jun 9, 2011)

Every guy I've been involved with has been all upset when I thought about cutting my hair as well. What's odd to me, though, is that the same men who would complain if I cut my hair never touch my hair even though I keep the styling to a minimum. Naturally, my hair lays pretty well, and it's thick, so styling it takes hours. Therefore, I don't use a lot of heat products. I would think that having no-fuss hair, and past bfs who thought that long hair was sexy would result in bfs playing with my hair. Sadly, this is not the case. Maybe men just like the idea of long hair?


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 16, 2011)

I find this thread very interesting, and I have been thinking of this topic a lot lately since cutting off about a foot of hair to donate. I notice that women like my shorter hair. The style is kind of a short asymmetrical bob when flat ironed, or if I do not flat iron and I tuck it behind my ears it looks pretty much like Dharma from that show "Dharma and Greg." My male friends said nothing without prompting and ended up calling it cute. I used to get "hot" now I get "cute." I think so much depends on face shape and hair texture. I would say that I look better overall with long hair, but I look more unique with my shorter cut.


----------

